# Malinois!!!



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuSmNPXA2mA


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

pit bulls [-X


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

dont judge a book by its cover [-X lol


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not impressed by his jumping very young puppies on cement. More than one smacked their little head on the cement and it can't be healthy for growing joints.
If they are Mals they are the ugliest mals i've seen yet. On the other hand nice littler of terrier.
K


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Cool Mastiffs


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd like to see the ears in a few weeks. the muzzle looks more Mal. The blocky heads and muzzles of a Pit are lost easily in a cross breeding.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

They are gamebred pits, there is a link to the pedigree in the text for the video. Plus Garner is well known in those circles, it's like saying you have a Deux Pottois dog, Malinois people are going to know what it is.

They look like nice pups, but if they were Malinois they'd jump for the jeans once, maybe twice, then go for his shorts and pull them right off :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

ofcourse there pitbulls , very nice pitbulls from some very nice game lines. i hope everyone is being sarcastic.  and actually know what they are. i posted it up because it reminded me of this interview
http://www.bulldogbreeds.com/forum/...01-american-pitbulls-vs-belgian-malinois.html
really interesting perspectives


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

They look like nice healthy pups. But kept together at 3 months, they should go to owners and start getting exposure. What are they being used for?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> ofcourse there pitbulls , very nice pitbulls from some very nice game lines.


I wouldn't read a book by it's cover. Those are Great Dane x Mastiff cross.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i didnt know chinaman was a great dane line


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me, not a lot of people know


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What other breed of molosser did they use?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh. When I saw those pups I wondered if they had DDB in them. Same with this dog on the video. The DDB isn't typically a breed that most people associate with ridiculously brutal or even fatal attacks but the damage they are capable of is honestly shocking and disgusting. It's one thing to bite someone and inflict damage, it's another to rip a human apart or kill them.

I don't know. I did wonder why it was that people filmed this and didn't try to stop it.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

what the hell is a DDB, and what was that video
y was the camera man not doing shit ](*,)


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Dogue de Bordeaux?? no way, my friend has one, slowest dog iv ever seen!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You haven't seen Nicole's dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> Dogue de Bordeaux?? no way, my friend has one, slowest dog iv ever seen!





Michael Murphy said:


> Dogue de Bordeaux?? no way, my friend has one, slowest dog iv ever seen!


Don't ever underestimate Molosser dogs. Where there is no need for "high speed intervention", the Molosser will slouch around, giving you the impression it is lethargic. But, when danger looms, the full energetic power of this dog can be seen.

My Briard was always racing around, never tired, but, when the Fila set off at a tangent, within 100 yards or so he couldn't catch him.

When the Fila was 11 yesrs' old, he was sleeping in his basket when a neighbour walked through the open garage door. He didn't get far - the Fila stood in front of him within seconds.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> You haven't seen Nicole's dog.


Yes, a dog of many talents. She used to work as a Russian spy.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, a dog of many talents. She used to work as a Russian spy.


yup, looks slow and a little thick, but surprisingly quick and agile out in the bush.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> yup, looks slow and a little thick, but surprisingly quick and agile out in the bush.


and a master of the "dead drop" exchange of information


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> Dogue de Bordeaux?? no way, my friend has one, slowest dog iv ever seen!


Would this example convince you otherwise? Watch the video and take a look at what they did to her leg (mind you I have personal knowledge of this attack and know that they also ripped the inside of her leg apart). Read the story and consider that there might be some truth to what I said. 

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/cri...ns-nearly-184-000-in-suit-against-grandmother

Here's something else. I can't confirm this obviously but an update to the original article below indicates that the "mastiff" was a Dogue de Bordeaux.

http://www.examiner.com/article/firefighter-killed-by-mastiff-mauled-after-acquiring-dog

I don't know about you but the thought of a child's jaw being ripped off brings about a pretty horrific image.

http://www.whatsonxiamen.com/news11140.html

Certainly, stories like this are not new or unusual in anyway. That's not why I posted them. I just figured if you were going to object to what I stated based upon a single example, then I should be just as willing to offer evidence to back up what I stated.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> Dogue de Bordeaux?? no way, my friend has one, slowest dog iv ever seen!


try slapping it in the face a few times..see if he moves any faster..


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

dont get me wrong, iv seen some nice neopolitans and other mastiff crosses , but i thought the DDB were completely show dogs now, nothing left in them. but that dog from the first video didnt look like it had any DDB in it


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

It is true that many people are not breeding Dogues seriously for any kind of serious protection type work, at least not that I know of anyhow..maybe there are a few pockets here and there, 

I have come across a couple and worked them in basic bitework stuff, the ones that I worked, I would say would not want to be dogs that you would want to get attacked by.

The Dogue was orignally bred and used for various kinds of baiting, fighting and guard type work.

Breeds of these types, still can retain some of those traits in the dogs, regardless if they are being bred for work or not.

THat is the mystery and allure of off breeds. sometimes you come across dogs that can still do stuff, even if the breeding has not focused on that stuff in recent years....

I have come across other dogs that have DDB in them as well, quite a few people have crossed them into various bullbreeds and bandogs..

here are some dogues doing something...not saying it is great, but I imagine it is possible that one of them could chew the crap out of someone...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc0w__lgSv0&playnext=1&list=PL060C5E9C7F2C5F41&feature=results_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pODj9fJV-w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG37yQ23di8


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

no doubt, thats the thing isnt it, all those mastiffs bred for hunting, bullfighting and guard work, im sure there are still some good ones out there, too bad show dog breeders have ruined most of them. would have been great to have seen them in their day. might have to go back to the roman empire for some tho lol.
it all reminds me of this list 
http://www.cesarsway.com/dogbehavior/top-10-dog-breeds-for-protection
its the same list i have seen on other websites a long time ago, i know its not ceasers own list lol
i also remember reading that de beers (large diamond company ) use to guard its diamond mines with bullmastiffs and boarboel type dogs 
again the bullmastiffs i see walking down the streets must be a shadow of the dogs they once were


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> dont get me wrong, iv seen some nice neopolitans and other mastiff crosses , but i thought the DDB were completely show dogs now, nothing left in them. but that dog from the first video didnt look like it had any DDB in it


My observation is that when Dogues are infused into other breeds that the phenotype quickly shifts to the breed they have been added to. I have accounted for this by understanding that Dogues are maintain their appearance by virtue of using extreme specimens to start with which can be lost very easily once that focus changes. Yet, it's often relatively easy to spot in ABs and Pits when they have been crossed with Dogues. JMO


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Sincere honest question guys....
Are there 'modern lines' of pitbulls that can do decent sport/protection work and are not dog aggressive or child biters? Or are they all potentially dangerous. I haven't seen any personally so i dont know if they deserve the reputation they get


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Sincere honest question guys....
> Are there 'modern lines' of pitbulls that can do decent sport/protection work and are not dog aggressive or child biters? Or are they all potentially dangerous. I haven't seen any personally so i dont know if they deserve the reputation they get


There are MANY modern and historic lines of pits that are not child biters. Despite what many people think, give me a good pit and I will trust that dog more (as much as I'll trust any dog) with my child than almost any other breed.

Finding ones that aren't "hot" is another thing. Some are, some aren't. I've actually seen quite a few also that would at least be fun to do sport work with, don't know if they would get to a 3 (SchIII, FRIII, etc) but they at least showed the drive and character to be worth trying. I'd have another one to do sport work with if it wasn't for the dog aggression side of things, I just don't want to deal with that potential in a multi-dog household.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

there are all kinds of pitbulls that can do decent sport and protection work, that are good with kids and families.

as far as NOT being dog aggressive, sure, but that is a very random thing I would guess, I would never get a good pitbull that is capable of doing good protection work, and also expect it to not have some type of possible issue with other dogs. I mean it would be great if they didnt, but I would be prepared in case there were those traits, no matter the lines. Because that is something you just cant predict very well...some will be ok, some wont.

I would trust a good pitbull with my kids if I raised the dog with the kids for sure, and moreso than my current dog, a DS.

It is a very different thing to have a dog that will fight other dogs, and then attribute that to not being good with kids or family. Some are some arent, just like any breed or type of dog.

As far as DA or "gameness" (I think there is a difference there for sure as well) there are also plenty of working herders that possess those traits as well..

There are APBT that have achieved III's in SCH, and FR, as well as APBT that were working DP Police K9's, at least one for sure..lol


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

yea iv seen quiet a few very social pitbulls (about 4-5 years ago, now there banned here), there owners since they are puppies just take them everywhere to socialise with cats dogs, ppl etc usually at the beach. however with the tight line bred pitbulls, theres always that chance of random dog aggression (as my friend found out, when his dog apparently decided one day not to like the neighbours border collie)
i herd sorrel lines are used for man work, and they get crossed into the mastiffs in the usa quiet a bit, dont know about the game aspect of the lines though


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

There's a lot of mythos running around the pit bulls, such as they have 82 teeth instead of 42.

Their bite is much stronger than other dogs. Maybe it makes use of all 82 teeth.

Once it bites it cannot physically let go. It has a jaw like any other dog.

The Pitbull never feels pain. It feels pain like any other canine.

I've said and I stick by it, I have never come across a brutal Pit Bull or American Pit Bull (the latter I have seen less of).

The Pit Bulls that come into the Yellow Press have often been kept away from human beings intentionally or were owned by people who had no idea of how to educate a dog.

Before we had Pit Bulls, the Great Dane came into the Yellow Press for attacking little children who were crawling around in the parks. I had this experience with my Landseer when kids were in the garden. As long as they were standing ok but once they crawled, he would saddle them - no harm but it must have triggered off a reaction in him. No problem - kids in our garden walked upright.

The Jack Russells were often in the "limelight" especially in the family. A real Jack Russell is not a family dog. I know we had two but we had no kids and we knew what its background was. The pity is that the Jack Russell is small, easy to take up on the arm and looks "so sweet".

Our bitch Tina was in the car with the window wound down for air. Some male idiot decided he wanted to stroke her - he drew his bloody (literally) hand out of the car window. Tina was 6 months.

LETS FACE IT, THE BLOOMING IDIOTS ARE THE TWO-LEGGEDS NOT THE FOUR-LEGGEDS.


----------



## Steve Wall (Nov 23, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> Would this example convince you otherwise? Watch the video and take a look at what they did to her leg (mind you I have personal knowledge of this attack and know that they also ripped the inside of her leg apart). Read the story and consider that there might be some truth to what I said.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/cri...ns-nearly-184-000-in-suit-against-grandmother
> 
> ...



OMFG...... Jaw Dropping

Watching the videos now, these dogs seem to hold their own. You KNOW they can pack a bite. Though do you think they can spring to life when danger comes forth?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Steve Wall said:


> OMFG...... Jaw Dropping
> 
> Watching the videos now, these dogs seem to hold their own. You KNOW they can pack a bite. Though do you think they can spring to life when danger comes forth?


please be more specific..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Steve Wall said:


> OMFG...... Jaw Dropping
> 
> Watching the videos now, these dogs seem to hold their own. You KNOW they can pack a bite. Though do you think they can spring to life when danger comes forth?


I have no idea what you are talking about. But even if I did, I wouldn't answer your question. Have a nice day and a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Steve Wall (Nov 23, 2012)

WoW, These dogs can kill.
They're not lazy when it comes to guarding?

horray. :finger:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Steve Wall said:


> WoW, These dogs can kill.
> They're not lazy when it comes to guarding?
> 
> horray. :finger:


what?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Please explain these posts here at a little more length, Steve, because as written, they smack a bit of trolling.


Thanks.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

*That video are gamebred chinaman lineage dogs. I had a grandson of chinamen right off of Frisco. He died this summer 14yo. That line of dogs have high prey drive and will chase a prey item for hours. *




Gillian Schuler said:


> There's a lot of mythos running around the pit bulls, such as they have 82 teeth instead of 42. *FALSE  Get one thing straight American Pitbull Terriers (APBT) has a broad strand of bloodlines. In the old days we divided them up in two classes . Pitbulls and Petbulls. Majority of this Pitbull now days are mix breeds. There were no blue 85 lbs pits in the 80's. APBT Breeders redefined their lines, mixed other breeds with pits and calling them pitbulls. These breeders also have cult like following. *
> 
> Their bite is much stronger than other dogs. Maybe it makes use of all 82 teeth.
> *FALSE! Ive caught all working breds in my bitesuit, czech GSD leaves nasty scars every time.*
> ...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Um, that was interesting information although I did feel a bit like I had entered the Twilight Zone when I read it. Did your brand hurt? And of course I am curious to know, why did you do that?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

> Once it bites it cannot physically let go. It has a jaw like any other dog.
> *TRUE*, *gamebred apbt have a jaw locking mechanism which requires a breaking stick to unlock*


FALSE...gamebred pitbulls CAN release their bite, they often just dont want to. The locking mechanism is a mental one, inside their skull...not a physical one.....

I have worked lots of gamebred pitbulls, and gotten them to out reliably enough...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby are you sure? I mean I think Dewon would know, you know with that brand and all. I am sure he's serious about what he knows. You might want to check your information. Anyway, what he said might explain why my little pitty looking dutch nearly had her head twisted off to release when she locked on the bite. I am sure I heard something go click and lock in place every time that happened.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Joby are you sure? I mean I think Dewon would know, you know with that brand and all. I am sure he's serious about what he knows. You might want to check your information. Anyway, what he said might explain why my little pitty looking dutch nearly had her head twisted off to release when she locked on the bite. I am sure I heard something go click and lock in place every time that happened.


you have a pitty looking dutchie too ?????

I have respect for Dewon personally..just not sure where that statement came from..it threw me for a real loop actually...

I have had to use breaksticks more than a couple times to break up accidental fights, but those same dogs were easier to get to out off of a sleeve or suit, never had to use a breakstick for that. Probably could have gotten them to out off the other dog too without a breakstick, but really didnt feel like losing a dog...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's really easy to unlock those "locking jaws". You have to use your finger as the key and just stick it in a place that will open the jaws. DO NOT chew your finger nails if you use the key method! 8-[


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> It's really easy to unlock those "locking jaws". You have to use your finger as the key and just stick it in a place that will open the jaws. DO NOT chew your finger nails if you use the key method! 8-[


Why dont chew them? will they be too ragged?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

He gave me a good idea. A breakstick for training is probably what we need. I just want to make sure we don't break her jaw in case it's still locked when we use it. I wonder if I should brand her. Now he's got me worried that someone might try to take her from me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> He gave me a good idea. A breakstick for training is probably what we need. I just want to make sure we don't break her jaw in case it's still locked when we use it. I wonder if I should brand her. Now he's got me worried that someone might try to take her from me.


cmon man thats silly...just get a microchip, oh wait those can be removed..

how about a tattoo..some of those are easy to change, something like this one would work probably..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby she's black. Her skin pigment is a bit too dark for that. Nice thought though. I like to see that you're keeping it real while I work through this dilemma I seem to be facing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

could always do the tat inside the mouth somewhere....ok fine, just notch an ear...like they do with pigs...

it is true that people often steal good pitbull dogs, I never had that problem personally, no person in their right mind would try to get that close, unless they wanted to end up like that guy in that horrid video...

I did miss the part about the dogs not feeling any pain either along with the lockjaw, I will also now have to disagree with that as well...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well if you hold your horses maybe you can open your mind for some schooling on these highly informative topics. I am sure he will be back and walk us through the unlocking steps and various branding techniques available. He said he was branded, this makes sense. That way if the dog is taken and later found they can match the dog to him. I like that idea. Now that's thinking and very clever.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Why dont chew them? will they be too ragged?



If they are to ragged before you use them then DO chew the rough edges off them or the dog is gonna REALLY lock it's jaws.....on the key! :-o8-[

I've actually seen the finger key work. Two Kerry Blues really going at it. Owners were screaming and yanking on leashes with no results. Some guy walked up to the dogs and figured out who had the best grip, grabbed that dog by the tail and shove it up that dogs ass. The dog Immediately let go and the handlers pulled them apart when the guy said "go". 
The guy walked out of the ring with his finger held high and a big smile on his face. Kinda reminded me of Little Jack Horner. Sure didn't look like a plum on his thumb though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> If they are to ragged before you use them then DO chew the rough edges off them or the dog is gonna REALLY lock it's jaws.....on the key! :-o8-[
> 
> I've actually seen the finger key work. Two Kerry Blues really going at it. Owners were screaming and yanking on leashes with no results. Some guy walked up to the dogs and figured out who had the best grip, grabbed that dog by the tail and shove it up that dogs ass. The dog Immediately let go and the handlers pulled them apart when the guy said "go".
> The guy walked out of the ring with his finger held high and a big smile on his face. Kinda reminded me of Little Jack Horner. Sure didn't look like a plum on his thumb though.


I know people that have told me that they have done it..even in bite work. 

I never did it though, the dogs I had that locked up, were too powerful to stop from re-engaging unless I straddled them, and I really dont want to let someone get a picture of that one, me straddling the dog with my finger up his ass, I already got a video of a dog humping me...

I am sure it works though, unless the dog is gay...I have seen a gay pitbull once...I did not believe it when the guy told me he thought his dog was gay..until I helped a friend of mine try to breed his bitch to that dog...he was gay i swear..was happy letting the bitch ride him...the dog next door wasnt gay, it came flying over the fence to try to show him how to do it...then the guy tells me that the dog lets his other male hump him...and actually let him penetrate him a couple times...I would have never believed it if I just heard it as a story, but that guy was dead serious, very concerned, and he was convinced his dog was gay..and he and his dog convinced me too...

I have used matchsticks before to make a dog poop, but never my finger...I did also use my roomies thermometer on a dog once, and didnt tell him about it...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> If they are to ragged before you use them then DO chew the rough edges off them or the dog is gonna REALLY lock it's jaws.....on the key! :-o8-


I've actually seen the finger key work. Two Kerry Blues really going at it. Owners were screaming and yanking on leashes with no results. Some guy walked up to the dogs and figured out who had the best grip, grabbed that dog by the tail and shove it up that dogs ass. The dog Immediately let go and the handlers pulled them apart when the guy said "go". 
The guy walked out of the ring with his finger held high and a big smile on his face. Kinda reminded me of Little Jack Horner. Sure didn't look like a plum on his thumb though.[/QUOTE]

I know people that have told me that they have done it..even in bite work. 

I never did it though, the dogs I had that locked up, were too powerful to stop from re-engaging unless I straddled them, and I really dont want to let someone get a picture of that one, me straddling the dog with my finger up his ass, I already got a video of a dog humping me...

I am sure it works though, unless the dog is gay...I have seen a gay pitbull once...I did not believe it when the guy told me he thought his dog was gay..until I helped a friend of mine try to breed his bitch to that dog...he was gay i swear..was happy letting the bitch ride him...the dog next door wasnt gay, it came flying over the fence to try to show him how to do it...then the guy tells me that the dog lets his other male hump him...and actually let him penetrate him a couple times...I would have never believed it if I just heard it as a story, but that guy was dead serious, very concerned, and he was convinced his dog was gay..and he and his dog convinced me too... I was pissed, he brought the dog up to my friends house first, male showed zero interest...even though my buddies male knew she was ready, and she flagged him and humped him and everything, so the guy tells us the dog will do better in his own yard, so we drove 60 miles back to his house, wasted about 4 hours, only to then have him tell me he thinks his dog is gay..

I have used matchsticks before to make a dog poop, but never my finger...I did also use my roomies thermometer on a dog once, and didnt tell him about it...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby... I just don't know what to say, well, to any of that. Step aside butch. I want to hear what Dewon has to say and don't want my questions to be buried in discussions about poop fingers and gay dogs.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Um, that was interesting information although I did feel a bit like I had entered the Twilight Zone when I read it. Did your brand hurt? And of course I am curious to know, why did you do that?


 
Hell yes it hurt, I have a hot brand also. Freezebrands are the way to go for dog and animals. They even accept them in pitbull conformation shows (not AKC or UKC). I was a serious abpt fancier and was light years ahead of the game, when I had pits. Gave them up in 2003. 

Nicole _*had entered the Twilight Zone  I* hope I didn't scare you. You have to be extremely responsible when having a apbt. BSL, Police, and dog theives curred me out. The new stupidest law I hate the most the is "no tethering law" in Texas. _


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> FALSE...gamebred pitbulls CAN release their bite, they often just dont want to. The locking mechanism is a mental one, inside their skull...not a physical one.....
> 
> I have worked lots of gamebred pitbulls, and gotten them to out reliably enough...


Probably true Joby mental or physical, a lock is a lock. 


Before my master K9 training methods..LOL ,we could only use breaking stick to out our dogs. Water down the throat, beating over the head didnt work. My uncle once used a cattle electric prod to get one off his cow. The dog just wrinked at my uncle and kept shaking....we had to used a break stick.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol finger up the bumhole, dime bar anyone?


----------

